# My Sister, My Surrogate is Pregnant!!!!!!



## lisabelle

My original post has disappeared!!!  Just to clarify my sister is now 14 weeks pregnant with my baby.  I had to have a hysterectomy due to cancer    I had fertility treatment before the op and had 12 eggs collected, 8 of which fertilised.  My sister had the embryo transfer on 4th May and she had a positive pregnancy test the day before my hysterectomy    Our first IVF treatment was successful.  I saw my baby on the scan at 7weeks and I cried my eyes out.  We had the 12 week scan on 21st July and everything is fine.  We decided not to tell people until after the 12 week scan, so when we came back I telephoned and texted everyone I know!!! My friends were all screaming and crying!!  My sister said she has had a couple of "flutters" in her belly yesterday.  Oh my god I still can't believe this is happening.  My partner and I have bought loads of baby clothes, bibs, bottles, changing mat, dummies.  We are going for the 20 week scan on 7th September.  I am going to make enquiries about the 3D/4D scan which costs approx £150.  You get a half hour DVD watching your baby on the telly.  I think that it will be lovely for me and my partner to have that.  Well thats my news so far.  My sister looks fab   I have been spoiling her with maternity clothes, jewellrey, make-up and carrier bags full of fruit.  She is fancying a chilli tonight so I will enjoy making that for her.  I think I am having cravings....I had the urge for pickled onions yesterday    Oh god I hope I don't pile on the pounds with her!

I hope all my FF are ok.

My dream is coming true....and I hope yours does 2!!!

Lots of love 

Lisa x


----------



## weeble

Lisa hunny, Im so pleased that your scan went well. I bet a 3D/4D one will be amazing. Sadly my dream wont be coming true for the forseeable future, but I look forward to following yours.
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## Crommers

Hi lLisa

Just read your post and am having a little blub!!  What fantastic news!!  Good luck with everything!

love
Churchill


----------



## Louise.G

Lisa

Awww what a lovely story I've gone all goosebumpy reading it    Its a wonderful dream come true for you and Im sure you're treasuring every minute.  Will you find it if its boy or girl or wait for the surprise?  I think the 3d/4d scan will be worth every penny. Many congratulations to you and your family.  

Good luck
Louise x


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

Lovely to hear that everything is progressing smoothly. 

I had 4D scans with both my surrobabies. We went to Babybond. It was a magical experience. They were also able to give us extra copies of the DVD for family and friends too.


----------



## lisabelle

Well it's really sunk in now....i am going to be a mummy.  We had our midwife appointment yesterday and I heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time.  What a magical moment!!!!  My legs turned to jelly and I had to sit down.  We have a wonderful midwife looking after my sister and she is making me and my partner feel really special. She is involving us as much possible and is so excited to be a part of our journey.  My sister has officially become a celebrity at work.  She works in a big government office and people she has never spoke to before are approaching her and saying what a wonderful thing she is doing. She is my angel!! I am so overwhelmed by the reaction we are having from people.  

I will keep you updated....lots of love to you all

Lisa x


----------



## weeble

Oh Lisa thats lovely, Im so pleased for you hunny.
Love
weeble xx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

I am pleased everything is going so well for you.

It's wonderful how you are both getting such positive reactions from others too. Mainly that has been my experience too. 

You are now well on the way to be a mummy!

Looking forward to hearing further updates.


----------



## bendybird

How lovely, always so nice to hear positive stories like yours.

You'll be a mummy in no time!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lisa,
so pleased all is going well for you, hope we find a lovely surro too one day.....
Love
Sam
x


----------



## leo

WOW how wonderful for you and your family.
I can tell by reading your post how excited you are.
It brought a few tears to my eyes, I am a very emotional at the moment it must be all the hormones inside me.
Take Care, Lynne.


----------



## KerryB

What a wonderful gift Lisa, your post brought   to my eyes. What a great sister you have.

Good luck, and   for a happy and healthy pregnancy and happy ever after.
xxxxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Hi and thanks to everyone for their good wishes.

I am counting down the days to the 20 week scan.  7 days to go!!!  They have stopped photo's at the 12 week scan so me and my partner will finally have a picture to show everyone.  

We have seen a solicitor to discuss everything and the parental order seems quite straightforward.  I was worried that I have to get married when the baby is born, but as long as we are married for the parental order then that's fine.  The baby is due on 25th January, but my sister will have a C-section a week before.  So we have six months after the baby is born to get married and apply for the parental order.  We are going to have a very quiet family wedding and then have a party a few weeks later.

My sister and her family went to Butlins last week (Monday to Friday) and I felt that she had been gone for a month!!!  I was like a bear with a sore head until she came home as I felt so anxious and I missed her so much.  Since we have found out about the pregnancy I have seen her nearly everyday, so to go 5 days was really hard.  I noticed a difference in her when she came home.  She has definately passed the tired stage and now has "the  glow".  Her belly is a nice size and she has been having alot of movement.  I had to to try and explain what it feel like when the baby moves, and she said at first it's like a butterfly then it becomes alot stronger.  I know I wish the baby was in me so I could experience the movement, but apart from my belly, where better than my big sisters!

I have a pregancy book which I read every night, it gives you details of the baby forming and pregnancy advice.  I read out things to my partner so he knows what's going on and he said that I know so much that I will be delivering the baby myself!  Ha!

I definately don't want to know the sex of the baby.  I have no preference at all.  So I am having doubts about having the 4D scan in case that shows the sex of the baby?  Need to think about that one.

Well I will post a message when we have had the scan.

Lots of love to you all.

Lisa x


----------



## leo

How wonderful Lisa, nearly half way there. .
I hope the next 20 weeks goes by quickly for all of you'ves.

I hope you don't mind me asking, why is she having a c- section?
All the best Lynne.


----------



## lisabelle

Hi Lynne

Thanks for your message.

The reason that my sister is having a C-section is because she got a tilted womb/pelvis.  When she was in labour with her first child she had to have an emergency c-section because the baby's head was coming down then going back up because of the tilt.  She was advised to have an elective Cesarean on her 2nd.  I was with her in the hospital for both the births.  I think it's better that she is not having natural labour with my baby as I think it would be alot more emotional for her.  My sister is a very strong and amazing woman and she has completed her family and everyone who knows us isn't at all surprised with what she is doing for me. My niece and nephew think that it is wonderful and they have had great pleasure in telling all their friends about their wonderful mum.

I will keep you updated hun and thanks again for your message.

Lisa xx


----------



## leo

Thanks Lisa, your sister sounds amazing.
Take Care Lynne.xx


----------



## EJJB

Hi Lisa, 
Our surrogate is having a c- section for the same reason.
It is entirely her choice.
Best of luck for the next scan, you'll be able to get really excited then.
EJJB
  x


----------



## lisabelle

Hi everyone!!

We had the 20 week scan today and I was totally blown away.  It was amazing.  I had to fight back the tears!!  The lady who was doing the scan had trouble taking all the measurements coz the baby wouldn't stop wriggling.  She joked and said that a baby who does not co-operate during a scan will be a handful!! Ha!  We were in the room for 40 minutes, but I wasn't complaining as I had more time to look at my miracle! My sister is feeling great and we have all relaxed after they said that everything looks normal.  We had the results of the downs screening a few weeks ago and that came back as low risk, so everything is going well.  I am going to order the pram this week and I am going to hit the baby shops bigtime!  

I feel soooooooooo happy     After being told that I had Cancer in April, which was the worst possible news you can have when you are trying for a baby, I now feel on top of the world!!!!  

Lots of love and luck to you all

Lisa xx

P.S  We didnt want to know the sex of the baby, but even if we did they couldn't have told us coz his/her legs were tucked under, making it impossible to tell. Can't wait for the surprise!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

awwww what a fab day you must have had 

So glad all is well , and enjoy the baby shopping 

Keep us updated on your wonderful journey

love to you all

suzie xx


----------



## leo

That's wonderful new's, glad everything is well with baby, and with your sister.
Enjoy the baby shopping, When I have scan's the baby usually has their legs crossed so as to stop us knowing the sex. But I know now, but can't say as IP's don't now.
All the best, Take care.
Lynne.xx


----------



## weeble

Hi Lisa
Thats fab news, that the scan went so well. Im really pleased for you. Look forward to the next update.
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## Jaq

Great to hear everything went well with the scan - its magical to see baby isn't it  
We're really into baby shopping too now - DH has discovered Ebay but not quite mastered the art of bidding so not sure what we'll end up with!! Have fun  

Love Jaq


----------



## TJSK

hiya 

just wanted to say thats wonderful news. im so happy for you that your dream come true.

goodluck for the future.

tracey x


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

Congratulations about the 20 week scan. It must be so exciting.

I prefer to wait until the end too. I've never known what I am having and am not good at guessing either!


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Lisa, glad to hear all is well and you feel sooo happy, I ompletely understand being diagnosed with cancer whilst TTC myself I only hope that I too will one day experience the joy you are, keep us updated. Love
Sam
x


----------



## wannabeeamummy

Just read this thread, and congratulations to you. How does it feel. I cant wait till our wonderful loan a tummy mummy tells us that good news, will keep you posted


----------



## lisabelle

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.

I bought a pre-natal heart monitor on Tuesday, so my DP and I went up to my sisters to try it out.  I want to experience as much of the pregnancy as I can.  Picture the scene.........my sister sprawled on the bed with the quilt covering as much of her as possible coz she don't want my DP to see her in her knickers!!, me and my DP sitting on the bed wearing white headphones (we looked liked D.J's) my niece and nephew jumping at the bottom of the bed shouting "can i have a listen"  "can you hear anything yet" and my sisters dog running in and out of the bedroom!!!  When I look back and think about it I cant stop laughing.  We didn't actually manage to find the heartbeat but we heard loads of kicks.  The instructions on the monitor says you can hear the heartbeat from 21 weeks, and my sis was 21 weeks yesterday so we will rig her up again on the weekend!!  

My sister had her ante-natal check up at the hospital and we saw the consultant who did my hysterectomy and arranged the IVF.  He is a wonderful man and I asked him if he would be doing the c-section and he said that he will make sure he put's his name down for it!!  We talked about the birth and I asked if my DP and I would be able to go into theatre for the birth and he said of course we could, coz we are the parents.  He then said when the baby is born he will hand him/her to me straightaway.  I had too stop myself from crying when he said that.  Oh god, I am so lucky to have my sister.  I am filling up typing this!!!!

I will post again soon to keep you all updated. Thanks again for your lovely messages.

Lots of love

Lisa  xx


----------



## leo

Great new's, your doctor sounds a wonderful, caring man.
I can picture the scene at your sisters house that would be like at our house.
Glad everything is going well for all of you, take Care Lynne.xx


----------



## sevaltek

hi lisa,

i just read your news, how wonderful sister you have!! congratulations to you, wishing you all the best.

love

seval


----------



## lisabelle

Hiya guys,

I am not very good with modern technology but I have managed to put the 20 week scan photo on here for you to see.  All is well with my sister.  I actually felt the baby kick over the weekend - it was fab to feel it.

I will post soon with an update

Lots of love

Lisa xx


----------



## leo

Great scan photo Lisa, glad everything is well and you felt a kick.
Love to you all.


----------



## EJJB

Hi Lisa, 
Lovely news that you felt the baby kick.
We have only felt our baby kick once as every time we see our surrogate the baby seems to go to sleep, ( hopefully this bodes well for the future).
We only have three weeks left now , so I guess next time we feel it kick, we will see it kick too 
EJJB
  x


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

Good news about the scan. Very clever of you to put up the scan picture. I am not good with technology either, I usually have to ask my husband.

Jayne


----------



## Suzie

wow lisa what a wonderful journey you are on 

love reading all about it! over half way there now hun, how exciting 

keep us updated

love
suzie xx


----------



## Jo

Wonderful scan piccie Lisa !!!

You have a very special sister there, and as Suzie says, what a great journey to be sharing with her  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jaq

Hi Lisa
Glad everything is going well - it is soooooo exciting isn't it  
And good luck to EJJB - so near to meeting your little one now  

Love Jaq


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lisa,
your scan photo is adorable, you give me so much hope cos we have both been through the same scenario, cancer whilst TTC, I can't imagine being so happy your sister sounds like an absolute angel and you all seem to be having a wonderful pregnancy and surrogacy journey, I am loving following it with you all.
Love
Sam
x


----------



## lisabelle

Well my year is getting crazier!!! We have decided to get married before the baby arrives so we are going to the registry office on Friday November 10th to tie the knot.  We have decided on immediate family only as I am not quite up to organising a big wedding, and haven't really got the time, so all together there are 15 of us.  Other family members and my friends are fine about it due to our circumstances.  To be honest we were planning to get married in a year or so but because of the parental order we think it wise to get married asap.  My friends who have children said that you cant plan wot to have for tea everyday when you got a little one so planning a wedding then is certainly not an option!!!  This year has been a total whirlwind, with the hysterectomy, IVF and surrogacy, and to end the year getting married to the man I adore will be amazing.  We are going to Rome for four nights the day after the wedding as I have longed to go there.  My mam wanted to pay for us to go to Vegas to get married but I couldn't wake up on my wedding morning without my mother and sister with me, so thats why we opted for a small family wedding.
My friends are planning my hen night.  I am so out of practice with alcohol so god knows what state I will be in.

My sister is feeling and looking great. How lucky am I?  

Thanks everyone again for your support and good wishes.
I will post you all a piece of wedding cake!!!!! Ha!!!

Lots of love 

Lisa x


----------



## raffles

Wow, what a year!!! congratulations, your sister sounds like an amazing woman, I hope you have a great day on the 10th you all deserve it!

Raffles


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Lisa

Sorry to gate-crash this thread... but just wanted to say how pleased I am for you..  I've just stumbled across this whilst mooching about in a spare few mins and your excitement is contagious hunny... it's fantastic, you've brightened up my day!

Have an awesome wedding and I'm so pleased everything is working out for you.. You will have a great time in Rome, we spent 10 days there for our Honeymoon and it is everything you will want it to be!

Good Luck Hun...

Amanda xxxx


----------



## charna

I can safely say that your story has touched me more than anything I have ever read on this website, I wish you tons of happiness at your wedding and even more once your son/daughter has arrived xxx


----------



## EJJB

Have a great wedding day Lisa, and then a fantastic rest of your life.
EJJB
  x


----------



## lisabelle

I have just come on to have a quick read and now I am crying my eyes out.  You ladies say the nicest things!!!!  I am so blessed to have people like you in my life.  Oh god, I am really emotional today about everything.  I went up my sisters last night as I bought her new maternity clothes and as she was trying them on I felt this big lump in my throat and I had to fight back the tears.  She hasn't stopped smiling throughout the pregnancy and she is so happy to be giving me this wonderful gift.  I asked her how I could ever repay her and she shouted at me and said that if it was the other way round them she knows that I would do it for her.  Our story is touching so many people.  When my partner and I went to give our notice of marriage I told the registrar what was going on and she started crying.  Then after leaving there we popped into town and I went into Marks & Spencer to pick up t-shirts for the hen night and I ended up telling the woman who was serving me.  She was howling behind the counter!!!!  I am so proud of what my sister is doing I want to tell everyone I meet.  

Right I am going to sort my head out and stop crying!  Just having one of those days today.  I am not upset coz I feel miserable it's because I am soooooooo happy.  Surrogacy is an emotional journey.  Getting to the preganncy stage is amazing then all of a sudden it hits you because you cannot believe that someone is willing to help you bring your child into the world.  There are wonderful women out there to help people like us, and I am so lucky that my sister offered her body to us for 9months to make our dreams come true.

I will keep you all updated.  I am so glad to be sharing our journey with you all.

Lots of love

Lisa xx


----------



## Suzie

awww Lisa you set us off too! 

Its amazing the world still has wonderful selfless people in it , isnt it! 
Such a wonderful story and I cant wait to hear more pg news 

love
suzie xx


----------



## lisabelle

Hi ladies!

Just come back from ante-natal appt. My mum came along with me and my sister as she wanted to hear the heartbeat. Our midwife is fab. Although my sister is the patient she really involves me. She had trouble finding the heartbeat coz the baby wouldn't stop wrigggling. She said that my sis looks fab and that all is going well. She wrote on the notes - very active baby! We heard the heartbeat, eventually, and my mum looked rather choked. Ah bless, she is so proud of both of us. The midwife read the notes to us that our consultant had written after our last appointment......._At delivery...Lisa (genetic mother) is to be present at all times. All handling of the baby is to be done by Lisa straight after birth. An early discharge for both baby and sister to be arranged_ When the midwife read it out I had to stop myself from crying....I am so emotional these days.

I will keep you all updated.

3 days to hen night......oh god!!!
3 1/2 weeks to wedding......blimey!!!!
13 weeks to our miracle baby.............woohoo!!!!!!!

Lots of love to you all.

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Congratulations on your well deserved baby,just knowing your little one is nearly here is so emotional as it's still so surreal.Even now I have to pinch myself at times to prove to myself that I'm not asleep and the lovely little boy infront of me is my baby..I wish you all the best and enjoy every little precious moment.
Love Clare


----------



## ckbe

Was just being nosey on the surrogacy and stumbled on your story........ am so happy for you and words cannot express how amazing your sister is - I hope all goes well  xxx


----------



## MissSunshine

WOW!!!!!

Lisa, you my lovely, are truly blessed to have a sister that would do such a wonderful thing for you!
I've read through your thread and have had tears in my eyes the _whole_ time   
I see you haven't updated since your hen night, I hope it was a night to remember!!!
 with the wedding, I got married last year and it was such a wonderful day. Enjoy every moment as it goes so quickly, oh and also get someone to video it, you'll so want to look back!
And last but by no means least, your beautiful bundle of joy will soon be with you, and I am so, so, happy for you and DP(nearly DH!!! How exciting!!)

I look forward to keeping up to date with whats going on,
lots of   and   to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Hi girls

I survived my hen night - and my goodness "oh what a night!!!!!" I had a t-shirt with "bride to be" and all my friends/family (35 of us) had "lisa's bunnies" printed on their t-shirt and they wore pink bunny ears - classy or what! Ha! We started off in Chicago Rock at 5pm. When we arrived the manager came over to me and asked me to follow him.......I thought he was going to have me up on stage but thankfully he took me upstairs with my friends following. When I got upstairs I couldn't believe that my friends had arranged for us to have the upstairs exclusively for my hen night. There were balloons on the tables, hen night banners, nibbles, naughty novelties etc. Surprise Surprise I started crying! Ha! 
We had a great night but boy did I suffer the following day.

The groom went to Cardiff with his mates and they put him in a dress, hat and matching bag....but that's another story!!!!!!

We had a hospital ante-natal appointment today. My sister is looking beautiful and feeling fantastic. We didnt actually see our consultant as he was delayed so we saw his registrar instead. I was rather disappointed that I didnt see him and my boyfriend said I was quite moody....so he now thinks that I have a crush on him! How funny is that? He has teased me all day about it.

Everything was fine in the appointment and the registrar has arranged for my sister to have a scan at 32 weeks. I asked why she was having another scan and we were told that they ususally do an extra scan with IVF/Surrogacy. So we are going to see our little one again - how exciting!! I really hope we don't see what sex the baby is though. The nursery is finished and it looks fab. If you walked into the room you would instantly know how desperate I am for this baby. We have spent a fortune but what the hell. My partner said jokingly that he doesn't know why we have done a nursery because the baby will be in with us until it's about ten years old!!!!!  (probaby right tho).

My Man is getting quite cheeky these days......I will have to sort him out when we get married. I can't believe that I am getting married next Friday  I have to choose 3 songs for the ceremony:-
1) To walk in - Songbird by Eva Cassidy (i have been playing it in the car and it's making me cry!)
2) Sign Register - You do Something To Me by Paul Weller
3) After ceremony - stuck on this one   (I am contemplating Lonestar's Amazed)  Any ideas ladies
Well I have babbled on enough for today.

I will post when I get back from my honeymoon.

Love to you all

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Lisa 

sounds like you had a fab hen night  bless them for sorting out the party for you 

masses of  for your wedding on friday , have a wonderful day 

love hearing about your surro journey , amazing 

have a good honeymoon

love
suzie xx


----------



## wannabeeamummy

Hi, I got married on 9th September; the whole day went so quickly, my advise; savour every moment!! and get the video, cos it really does just fly past. Even though we have been together 10 years; ev erything felt new and fresh -we did it  all for our future little one!! 

Good luck with your wedding day, and baby birth.


----------



## Jo

Have a fantastic day on Friday  

I am sure the day will be wonderful, and that the months ahead will be everything you have wished for  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## YorkshireSue

I am loving this thread!! 

Have you settled on the music yet? I walked back down the aisle to Under the Moon of Love by Showaddywaddy, it was brilliant, really made everyone smile! You'll have a fantastic day!!

Your sis is amazing and so are you, I really am loving reading about it all. Keep us fully up to date - we're hooked now!!!

Lots of love to you all,

Sue xxx


----------



## lisabelle

Well I have officially turned into the bride from hell!!!!!!! Ha!  I have got major mood swings and I am crying all the time.  This is the latest:-

Friday 3rd -  ended up in A+E on as I wacked my foot on the edge of the bed.  Had an x-ray and I have damaged ligaments in my foot - swelling is going down so I should be ok for my wedding shoes??

Saturday 4th -  went shopping for a light for my living room and ended up having an electric shock in the lighting department.  My mum couldn't believe the noise it made!!!

Sunday 5th  - dropped a transformer on my other foot - got a smashing briuse!!

Monday 6th  - came home from work to a lovely meal cooked by my partner and I just burst out crying and couldn't eat it.  One of my friends had told me that her IVF treatment isn't going to plan and another friend had the results of her downs screening and she is high risk!  Just felt really upset for them.

Tuesday 7th - My grandfather (aged 83) had a fall which shook him up - but he is okay now thank god.

Today - Smashed one of the wedding vases that I am putting on the table at the reception, so got to get another one.

Oh god girls wot a blinking pallava!!!!  I am soooooo excited bout getting married but really emotional.  We lost my Dad 10years ago so I got my brother-in-law to give me away and every time I think about walking in with him I get a huge lump in my throat.  We are having my sister and my partners sister to be our witnessess.  My sister is going to be the ring-bearer as well. I bought my sister her wedding outfit and she looks fab in it.  She is really emotional this week so we will have to both stock up on waterproof mascara for Friday.  Well this is it girls next time I post I will be a married woman - woohooo!

Hope that you are all ok.  

lots of love and hugs

Lisa (aka  Calamity Jane!!!!!)


----------



## zoed

Hi Lisa!

Good luck for Friday! you will have a fab day!

Are you in the west country? as DP had his stag in Cardiff?

My Brother and SIL have a lovely little girl via suro, and are now trying for number 2! it is all so exciting!

So happy for you all

Zoe XXX


----------



## AllySidey

Hi Lisa

You don't know me but I have been reading your posts the last month or so and just wanted to say you and your sister are truly amazing.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, have a fab wedding day.

Ally
x


----------



## Jo

*Have a 
Fantastic
Wedding Day 
tomorrow !!!

Love Jo
x x x *​


----------



## Dolphin01

JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD FOR TOMORROW...
And what a great story about what your sister has done for you....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

have a fab wedding day

enjoy every mninuet of it

love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## zoed

Have a great wedding day! enjoy every minute!

Love Zoe XXX


----------



## **Tashja**

Have a great day today Lisa 

Hope everything goes smoothly and to plan 

Love Tashja xx


----------



## lisabelle

Wooooooooohooooooooooo!!!  I AM A WIFE    

I had a fab day girls.  I cried most of the morning but I think everyone expected that! Ha! I went up my sisters house on the morning of the wedding and she had organised cava, bucks fizz, croissants, sarnies etc for me. Bless her.  She kept on saying that it's pointless having a fancy car to the registry office and she told me that she had booked taxi's.  When I was finally dressed, we had a few photos and then I looked out the window and there was a massive limosuine bus with ribbons on it. Wot a surprise    Yes ladies I cried!  When we arrived at the registry office we dropped off my mam, sis and the kids and me and my brother-in-law went for a drive around the block in the limo. He gave me a good talking to and told me I looked beautiful and then I gave him a talking to coz he was getting nervous about giving me away.  Wot a pair eh  When we got to the registry office the registrar met me to have a quick chat and she told me that the groom was looking rather pale!  The music started (Eva Cassidy- Songbird) I walked in the room and took one look at my DP and I burst out crying, he started crying, then everyone else started!!  It was a wonderful service.  When we came out of the registry office loads of my family and friends were there to see us. The food at the reception was fab and we didn't half drink some wine.  I enjoyed every single minute of the day.  Our honeymoon to Rome was great and we are loving being married.

My sister looked absolutely stunning at my wedding, and I kept on rubbing her belly and kissing her.  She is constantly smiling and you can see it in her eyes how happy she is.  My husband ( ) gave a brilliant speech, where he thanked my sister for making our dreams come true.  It was a very emotional day but truly wonderful.

We got 8 1/2 weeks to go.  I don't want to be bar humbug but I can't wait for Christmas to come and go.  I know I will be even closer to our arrival then.  We have got loads of baby names:-

Girls:  Isobel  Gracie  Martha  Millie  Daisy
Boys:  Jacob Joseph  Alfie  Charlie

My sister said we will know what to called the baby as soon as we see it.  I am still pinching myself about all this.

I got my check-up appointment with my new oncologist consultant on Thursday (6 months post op).  I am dreading the appointment but I know I've got to be checked.  I just don't know what to expect. I suppose I will have to have an internal, blood tests and maybe a scan.  I just hope that everything is ok, it has to be!!!

I will let you know how it goes.

Love to you all

Lisabelle xx


----------



## Jo

Well hello Mrs Lisabelle   

Sounds like you had a beautiful day  

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, hope everything goes well for you 

You have got so much to look forward to in the next few weeks, enjoy Christmas as husband and wife and the last one as a couple, the next will be with your child  

I love reading this thread 

Take care

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Bev*

I don't "belong" on this thread, but have been keeping up with your story.  Your day sounds wonderful and your thread makes me   everytime, you and your sister are very special people....

Enjoy your Christmas and your new arrival when he/ she arrives....

Bev xx


----------



## Suzie

lisa

sounds like you had a fab day   congratulations on becoming a MRS 

you new arrival will be here before you know it 

xx


----------



## sopical

Hi. i don t belong (like many others!) on this thread, but think one day i might! I just had to say hi to you Lisa. How funny are you? I m not sure when (if ever) i cried and laughed so much in a ten minute window!  . I m hooked, i can t wait to read the next posting! You really need to think about writing a book about your experience! Other people will love to share it. I don t even feel i need to say good luck with the rest of your journey. You have such an amazing positive vibe about you, I feel i already know all will be good. What a fantastic family you have. :

 Sopical  X


----------



## lisabelle

Hello lovely ladies.

I had my appointment yesterday with my new consultants registrar.  Very nice lady indeed.  She told me that the cancer I had was grade a and it hadn't gone into my muscles because it had only just started so I was relieved to know that.  They said I was very lucky that they caught it so soon!  My poor DH is such a quite man, he has had quite an eye opener about ladies things over the last year    He has been to all my appointments with me and I don't know how many baby and IVF programmes he has watched with me.  He is going to be such a great father     Back to my appointment......we had a chat about the HRT that I am using and the registrar didn't seem very happy about the type I am on.  Because the cancer I had fed off a certain type of hormone, the patches that I am using contains the same hormone and she said that I have to be careful of breast cancer, mainly because I am so young.  She said I could come off it and see how I cope with the menopause, change to a lower dose or just ask my GP for something to protect my bones from oestoporosis.  Will have to have a think about it?  I had an examination and she said everything looks fine    ( I don't think that I will ever get used to having an internal.....I just can't seem to relax).
The registrar said how wonderful the surrogacy was and she said she could see how excited we both were.  She said we are having a wonderful gift after a very traumatic year. Ah bless.
Well thats the dreaded appointment over with.  Got the next one in February, as I will be seen every 3 months for the first year.

I bought my sister "over the bump" knickers this week.  Well we have laughed and laughed at the size of them!!!    Being a size 18 I wear rather large knickers but these maternity ones are blinking massive.  My sister said that when her husband sees them they will be the biggest passion killer ever! Ha! I held the knickers up to show my DH and the cheeky bugger said that they look the same size as the ones I wear!  We got ante-natal on 29th Nov along with a scan (32 weeks) so we will be given a date for our ickle baby's birthday!!!! Since early on in the pregnancy we have called the baby "peanut" because at one stage the baby was the size of one.  When I ring my sister I always say "how are you" and "how's peanut" and this name has stuck.  My friends and family are even calling the baby peanut now!

Thank you again all for your wonderful messages.  You ladies are very special and I love sharing my story with you all.

I will post again very soon.

Love to all

Lisa xxx


----------



## Jo

Lisa
Lovely to read you update  

So pleased your appointment well, and hope you get your HRT sorted the way it should be  

I might be coming to you for some advice soon, as we are just starting out on the surrogacy route  
We do have our surrogate, our SIL wants to do it for us, feel so so lucky 

We are so excited, just had all our counselling done and forms signed  

Your story has given us so much hope for the future, thank you so much for that  

Take care and say Hello to peanut for me 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Just had a text from my sister to say that her maternity knickers are keeping her boobs warm!!!!!!! I had to tell you all. I can't stop laughing!

Jo......I will be hear for you every step of the way hun

Lisabelle


----------



## Jo

@ your sister, bet they look very sexy


----------



## Jaq

Hi Lisa

Sounds like you had a fab wedding day. We have a piccy of my sil crying her eyes out in our wedding album - she didn't want us to choose that one but it is such a good reminder of the emotions of the day!
And glad your check up went OK - I'm sure the imminent arrival of peanut is the best medicine for you anyway  
Thanks for the knickers story  

Love Jaq


----------



## lisabelle

I seen my ickle baby today. My has he/she grown.  Me and my partner went into the room with my sister for the scan (32weeks) holding and squeezing each others hands and giggling as we were sooooo excited.  The sonographer did a close up of the face and it was amazing, we definately got a cutie there!  I said that we didn't want to know the sex so she turned the screen around when she was heading down in that area. All is well with my sister, bp, blood tests results, measurements etc all fine.  We then saw one of the doctors and he said that the growth of the baby is perfect.  We got another appointment in 2 weeks so we will have the date for the c-section then.  We are getting used to looks of other people in the waiting room when the three of us get up when my sister's name is called. Ha!  I suppose it does look strange. Well thats my update for you.  I sat in the nursery last night sprinkling talc everywhere and I sniffed the room for about an hour! Oh ladies I have been so desperate to be a Mum.......I feel so blessed that this is happening.

Thanks for your lovely replies.

Lisa xx


----------



## raffles

I love this story, everytime I read any of your news I start to cry   

You have such a wonderful sister, and I am so pleased everything is going well

Raffles


----------



## Jo

Oh Lisa, the bit you just wrote about sprinkling talc over the room, and so desparate to be a mum, brought tears to my eyes, but happy ones, as its happening hun, you are going to be the mummy you have waited for, and may I say bloody well deserved  

Keep us updated, this is so exciting !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

What a lovely positive thread 

I will be popping in to follow your story now - I can't wait for you to be a Mummy either 

Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## Suzie

thanks for the update Lisa

Glad all is going well ! i had to chuckle at the knickers 

It (he or she  ) will be here before you know it! 

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Ooooh how exciting, thanks for the update.  I am so hooked to this thread....


----------



## lisabelle

Hiya ladies  

My sister and I went to Bingo on Sunday night.  We were hoping for a win to do some extra Christmas shopping.  Peanut liked bingo!!  He/She didn't stop moving and my sister said it was putting her off dabbing her numbers!  She came close on a £1000 house and peanut got so excited in her belly he/she got hiccups.  How funny is that!!!  I am sure that I missed a few numbers off my card because I was watching my sisters belly moving.  

We have a ante-natal appointment next week so we should have a date for peanut's arrival.  I will keep you all up to date.

Love and hugs

Lisa x


----------



## Jo

Lisa, shame you never won the £1,000, but maybe you might of if you had been marking off your numbers  , mind you can't blame you for that, think I would be doing the same as you 

Can't wait to hear when peanut is going to make his/her arrival into the world where they are going to be surrounded by so much love 

Keep us posted please 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

I love reading this thread too!

Looking forward to the next instalment - and it sure beats all the bickering in the soaps!


----------



## xxTonixx

I agree carole I am hooked to this thread!


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lisa,
I love reading your story cos our journeies to surrogacy are so similar, I can't wait to hear about Peanuts arrival date.  I am still waiting to find a surroangel and am finding it very hard indeed, how do other IP's cope ?
Love
Sam
x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Sorry to butt in - just read this thread 

Lisa & your sister are amazing!!!!  Keep us posted!

Good luck with everything!!

xxxx


----------



## lisabelle

My life sometimes feels like i am an episode of Eastenders or Coronation Street!  When I came out of hospital after the hysterctomy I felt so weird. I suppose the word to use is surreal. I have got through everything with the support from family and friends, they have been truly amazing.  I tell people that my family are the modern day Waltons!  My DH and I bought a house four doors away from my mother and my grandparents live 5 doors the opposite way.  My mum has gone through everything with me, bless her. I had 26 bouquets of flowers when I came out of hospital so I suppose that says it all.  My Mum would pop in to see to me but would spend most of the morning sorting out the flowers! Ha! 

Peanut has a wardrobe full of clothes already as everyone is so excited for us they can't walk past a baby shop without popping into buy something. Little peanut will be showered with love and spoilt rotten.  I have had a ache in my heart for several years, and I know that having peanut will get rid of this feeling.  I have been longing to be a Mum, and in six weeks my life will be complete.

Thank you all again for your lovely messages.  I keep reading my thread from the beginning to read what has been written by all of you.  You are all very special.

Oh god I can feel that lump in my throat again. 

Love to all

Lisa x x


----------



## *Bev*

Lump in your  throat, you've started me off again    

Looking forward to hearing "the" date...

Bev xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Lisa - You'll be so overwhelmed when the baby arrives.  It's all so exciting!!!  Good luck again

                     

This will be such a special christmas for you & DH as it will be the last one where you are a couple, enjoy every second of it - next year you'll be a family - unless peanut decides to make an early apperance of course!    he he     !  Just think, this time next year you'll have a little one crawling around  , trying to pull the tree down, playing with paper/boxes - it will be absolutely magical!   

xxx


----------



## safarigirl

What a wonderful story i have just stumbled onto ..... amazing .... love to you and your sister and i'll be watching out for updates, its just so good to read something so pure, so perfect and so full of love


----------



## Essex Girl

Hi Lisa

Just found your thread on this board.  What a lovely story, and what a lovely sister you have.  I have an amazing sis as well - she's going to be an egg donor for me in January.  I'm delighted for you and hope everything goes smoothly for the next 6 weeks

Essex girl xx


----------



## EJJB

Hi Lisa,
Our little girl, born through surrogacy is now 7 weeks old, and the cards and presents are still arriving. I'm running out of room, because Christmas cards and pressies are arriving too.
Have an anazing Christmas and your baby will be here before you know it.
Love
EJJB
  x


----------



## lisabelle

We have had the date for peanut's arrival.  The c-section is booked for Thursday 18th January!!!!  oh my goodness.  sooooooooo excited.  The doctor was very pleased with my sister today, she is blooming!
It's her last day in work tomorrow then she starts her maternity leave.  My DH and I are sending a bouquet of flowers to her works tomorrow with a message saying:-


----------



## lisabelle

I messed up the last message!!!!  continuation....................


"THANK YOU FOR KEEPING ME SAFE AND WARM. I WILL SEE YOU ON THE 18TH!, LOVE PEANUT" 

We have a couple more antenatal appts so I will keep you informed.

My sister and I are going out for a meal with all our mates tonight, and 2 of them are pregnant so my sister will be glad that she isn't the only one not drinking.  I suppose I should stay sober, but my sister said GO FOR IT, so I probaby will! Ha!

I have so many emotions running through my head -       but I am certainly .

Peanut will soon be with me, and I cannot wait.

Love to all

Lisa


----------



## Suzie

awww Fab ! 

Not long now!! Dont forget to post to us in all the excitement 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Ruth

Lisa,
Have also been reading your story and can´t wait for Peanut´s arrival!!!!
As everyone has said, make the most of your last Xmas together as a couple as next year you will be a fully fledged family!!!! 

Hugs,

Ruth


----------



## Jo

*         

35 Days or
1 month, 4 days excluding the end date

or

3,024,000 seconds 
50,400 minutes 
840 hours 
5 weeks

until you meet your long awaited baby  

        

I can't wait, although I won't be here, I will be on the plane to Hong Kong  

Love Jo
x x x

*​


----------



## lisabelle

Just popped on to wish all you lovely ladies a magical christmas and hope 2007 brings you everything you want and more!!

I got sixteen to Christmas lunch..................yikes.  My plan is to get everyone drunk so they won't notice is the sprouts are hard or the gravy is cold!!!   

Me and my Dh are really excited about Christmas because we didn't really enjoy last year as I had just started my treatment.  Wot a different feeling we have about this year.

Peanut will be with us in 4 weeks but my sister thinks he/she will be arriving early!!

Watch this space!!!!

Love to you all 

Lisa x


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

Have a wonderful Christmas!

Not long to go now until you meet your baby!


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Lisa,
Have a wonderful Christmas, what a New Year you are going to have ! Can't wait to see if baby arrives early ! I know what you mean about this time last year, I was recovering from my hyst and Christmas didn't appear in our house at all, am pleased that I am managing it so far this year, just hope 2007 is the year our dreams will come true too. As for 16 for Chjristmas lunch, I've been there don't worry and I agree get the drink out early LOL, enjoy this time before your baby arrives and makes you the lovely family you so deserve.
Love
Sam
xx


----------



## lisabelle

Well Christmas was fab at our house.  Peanut of course was the star of the show!  I can't believe how many presents I had for peanut.  One of my neighbours bought us a Venture family portrait sitting....I couldn't believe it.....i cried my eyes out when I read the card "To Lisa, Chris and Peanut,  A picture for the perfect family"  Oh God...wot a choker.  My grandparents gave a card with money in for peanut and they wrote "For our wonderful gift"  As you can imagine I had an emotional morning!!  Lunch was lovely and the drinks were certainly flowing.  After lunch we all bet a pound to guess peanut's sex and weight.  I say a girl 7lb 12oz, so we will have to wait and see who wins?

We had ante-natal yesterday and had a new midwife so we had to tell our story again.  She was gobsmacked!.  She said that she had been a midwife for 30 years and has never been involved in surrogacy.  She said that we are both amazing.  When my sister got on the bed to be examined she asked me if I wanted to have a feel.  I was in my element!!  I felt peanuts back and then felt his/her head.  I told her that the appointment had been the best one so far and she told me that it was her best in 30 years! Ah bless.  Me and my sister thought she was fab, so I told her that I hope that she will be our midwife when peanut comes home from hospital and she said "Try keeping me away!"    Peanut has another fan  
We chatted about me being in hospital with my sis and the baby and she said that she is going to try and book a double room for us, so she is going to let us know.

Well 2007 is nearly here ladies.  Wot a year 2006 was!!  Ups, down, highs and lows, but I certainly got there in the end  

21 days to my happy ever after.

Love 

Lisa xx


----------



## Jo

What a wonderful Christmas Lisa 

I smiled right through your post, as I do normally 

Christmas was special, and you have many many more days like that to come , so pleased for you 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie

what a fab story lisa  sounds like you had a lovely christmas!

Wont be long now until you have your new addition 

xx


----------



## tobysmummy

Oh Lisa,

I have just joined FF and found your post..AMAZING!!! You all sound fab.  It is so great to read, I am choked.  

We are thinking about host surrogacy at the mo, we are very fortunate that our SIL is willing to give us this amazing gift.  

My situation is quite different, I suffer with recurrent pregnancy loss.  Have lost 4 babies this year, our DS was stillborn and since then I have had recurrent m/c all before 12 weeks, it appears to be a problem with my blood and immune system.  I know the feeling of desperation to be a mummy and only hope that one day our dream will come true as yours is.  

Your medical care sounds amazing, so supportive, our Cons and midwife seem to be anti surrogacy so goodness only knows what will happen if we go down this road.

Well wishing you, your DP, Sister and all your family the most wonderful arrival of baby peanut, can not wait to read the good news!

Clare x


----------



## crystal tips

like many others I dont belong on this thread but stumbled upon it by chance. Your story is amazing. I wish you so much luck for the future. I have cried my eyes out reading your account and am now late for work but thank you so much for sharing your incredible journey.

Crystal tips


----------



## Freckles

I'm loving reading your story - you're so close now to getting your lil bundle. 

I wonder if you'll win the bet!!  

xxxx


----------



## lisabelle

I tried out our camcorder yesterday. got to practice for when peanut arrives.  I was recording my DH putting together the swinging crib.  At the start he was so jolly and happy and he was saying "look peanut I am making your bed" but that soon changed when he couldn't get one part fixed so I turned it off because when we show peanut he/she cannot hear the terrible swearing coming from Dad! HA!  It's all done now and looks beautiful.  (Just between us I put a teddy in the crib just to imagine what peanut would look like in it - but don't tell anyone  ).

My sister is feeling great.  I did have a panic on New Years Eve coz she said she was having back pain so I sent DH up the attic to get the suitcase down and I have started packing things ready for hospital.  I was in the nursery sorting toiletries and clothes out and I felt really sick and started to panic. I kepy shouting to my DH that we haven't got enough stuff, and that I have bought too much of the same size!!  My DH thinks I am totally nuts, poor bugger, I must be driving him mad    He told me that we have more stuff than Mothercare  

We have ante-natal tomorrow so I will post to tell you all about it when I get back from hospital.

Happy New Year my lovelies!!

Lisabelle xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Lisabelle !!

I am loving following you story !!! Your poor DH though   

Good luck for tomorrow and I am looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes !!

T xx


----------



## GemmaB

Hi, 
Its Gemma here. You may not remember me, but im 24 and the girl whose mum is gonna be my tummy mummy because i was born without a womb. she is still a spring chicken at 42 so we're praying for success.
We had our first failed cycle in september but hubby and I produced lots of little embies, so we have 6 on ice! we're so lucky x
We are almost ready to go again, mum is gonna have a natural FET soonish!!!! Im so excited and am following your story closely, in fact everytime i read ur messages i cry!
I cant wait until me and mum are in the position of you and ur sister! you are both amazing xxxxxxxx

Good luck honey, may 2007 be the best year of your life x

Take care chick

Gem, Rob and tummy mummy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Thanks all for your lovely messages.  Of course I remember you Gemma.  Your Mum is an angel and this is going to be your year!!!!

Just come back from ante-natal.  My sister was examined by a different doctor today and said that she looks well.  He put the doppler on her belly to listen to the heartbeat and said "perfect".  The heartbeat was so strong and fast, peanut must be very exciteable today    It was our last hospital ante-natal appointment today, we just got our midwife next week and then the following week it's all gonna be happening!!!

My Dh were chatting and arguing about names again last night.  I told him that it's the mothers job to choose the name    He said that he's bursting with excitement but also very nervous about handling peanut etc.  I told him that he's gonna be amazing!

In 15 days my world is gonna change.  Oh peanut I cannot wait to hold you in my arms!!

Catch you soon

Lisa xx


----------



## Snowdrop

Lisa,

Your story is truly amazing, everytime I read your updates I do so with tears in my eyes.  I cannot believe the kindness of your wonderful sister.  I am so excited for you both, I find myself checking this thread everyday to read your updates.

Good luck to all of you.

Kerri xx


----------



## lisabelle

Hiya ladies

Well it's getting closer and closer    Oh my goodness I am soooooooo excited.  It's my last week in work, finishing on Friday and the bosses are going to do a little party for me.

People are asking me how I am feeling and it is really impossible to explain.
1.  I want to cry everytime I look at my sister because she is so wonderful.
2.  I laugh everytime i see a baby advert on television.
3.  I get a lump in my throat whenever I go into peanuts nursery.
4.  I have a laughing fit when I think about me and DH at the birth in theatre in scrubs!
5.  I have a panic everytime I look in peanut's hospital bag in case I have forgotten something.

I won't go on anymore, I think you get the way that I am feeling.

Me and DH are not sleeping very well at the moment.  It's not unusual for me but it is for him, coz my goodness my man can sleep.  He loves long lie-ins on the weekend but he is quite happy to give them up.  When we first moved in together I found it bizarre that he could go to bed at 12:00 on a friday night and sleep until 12:00 the following day without waking up to go to the toilet.  I always wake up to go to the loo in the middle of the night and then when I wake up in the morning I have to rush to the toilet again.  Not him though, but the last fortnight he has been getting up in the night around 3:30am and when I told my sister she laughed coz peanut wakes her up kicking at around 4pm so she said he's getting ready for the 4 o'clock feed!!!    

We are totally ready and organised for peanut.  He/She could come anyday now.  I have bought loads of white baby clothes over the last few months, as I love to see a baby looking like a baby.  However I went to the Debenhams sale on Sunday and bought loads of Jasper Conran and John Rocha baby gro's in pink and blue so I now have a bag of each colour.  I just want to be prepared!!

Hope you ladies are okay.  We got our last ante-natal tomorrow with our midwife so I will post after the appointment to let you know what's happening. 

Love to all

Lisa xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Lisa  

Am very excited for you, all the best hun-have updated your bubbles!   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Suzie

lisa

how exciting for you! fab 

keep us updated 
xx


----------



## Jo

This journey is getting so exciting  

I am wishing you and your dear husband all the very best, and give that wonderful sister of yours a huge hug from me  

Oh and by the way I would get as much sleep as you can now, because in 9 days time you won't be sleeping  you will be watching every movement you long awaited child is making  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine

Lisa,

I too have been following your story and feel so excited for you and you rdh.

Laine


----------



## lisabelle

Oh my god  oh my god  oh my god!!!!!!

Just had a call from our consultant to say that he is unable to do the c-section on Thursday so would we like to come in on Monday or Tuesday.  Guess what I said................MONDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!

I promise to let you all know as soon as possible about peanut's arrival.  Next time I post I will be a MUM    

Love to all

Lisa x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Suzie

woo hooo 

wow Lisa not long now until you are a mummy 

fab 

x


----------



## Steph_2001

OMG - Lisa that's HUGE news!!!!  Congrats!  You've waited for this for sooo long.  I'm so pleased for you (I'm nearly in tears myself!! he he   )


----------



## Neeta

Yet again this thread has had me in  

Good luck for Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look forward to hearing your news... as a mummy!!!!!!!

Will be thinking of you all on Monday.

Neeta


----------



## safarigirl

Will be thinking of peanut and his/her safe arrival on Monday - what an amazing day that will be!
Thinking of you, your sister and that precious baby.


----------



## ~ S ~

Hi Lisa,

I have been following your thread (but never posted  )

I'm off on hols tomorrow so just wanted to wish you, dh and of course your wonderful sister all the very best for Monday, the day you become a MUMMY!!! What an amazing day for you all, enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

Look forward to hearing news when I get back.

Lots of Love

Shelley xxxx


----------



## kee888

hiya liusa hun thats fantastic new sweetie omg your gona be a mummy well done cant wait to read your news xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

The best of luck for Monday!

Looking forward to hearing all the details!

Jayne


----------



## Jo

This is fantastic !!
I will be here to know what you have had  

I am so pleased for you all, 

Sending lots of love
Jo
x x x


----------



## Louise.G

Hi Lisa

I too have followed your story for a while now.  I bet Monday can't come around quick enough    Enjoy being a mummy and your story really is an inspirational one.  Your sister is a very special lady.

Louise xx


----------



## sunfish

How exciting  . I too have a been watching from afar. Make sure that camera's all charged up and the memory stick ready to take the first of many pictures. Monday is a new beginning, enjoy every moment.

love

Camilla


----------



## EJJB

Best of luck for Monday Lisa.
Hope all goes well.
Our beautiful daughter was born through surrogacy 12 weeks ago today, and I'm sure your' baby will be just as lovely.
EJJB
x


----------



## Ruth

Role on Monday!!
Can´t wait to read your news!!
Have the most fabulous time at the birth, savour every moment!!!

Love,

Ruth


----------



## sopical

Hi Lisa. Thinking of you all today. I m betting she is a little girl. Im getting pink vibes! Have a great day!
Sopical X


----------



## Suzie

for today Lisa

How exciting! You must be soooo excited!

loads of hugs for your sister also 
suzie


----------



## raffles

Good luck lisa

Thinking of you all today!

Raffles


----------



## Neeta

Thinking of you, DH, your sister and of course little peanut today!!!!

I bet today is going to be a very, very emotional day for you all, lots of tissues at the ready!!!

Enjoy every second, can't wait to hear your news, willl be checking constantly.

Love to you all

Neeta


----------



## Steph_2001

OMG!!!! Today's the day!!!!!!  Good luck!  You've waited so long for today!  Can't wait to hear your news!!! Eeeek!!!     

xxx


----------



## larkles

Best of luck for your magical day  we're all excited for you  

Larkles
xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Lisa,

Can't wait to hear your exciting news !!!

Good Luck to you and your wonderful sister.

T xx


----------



## Becki

hi i have followed you rstiry for so long now! 

I am so excited for you and your family to be! 

Cant wait to hear how it all went! sending loads of specail wishes on your big day! 

Love and hugs 

Becki xxxx


----------



## leo

Best wishes to you all, I look forward to your announcement.
Lynne.xxx


----------



## Ruth

Good luck from me too for what I am sure will be a very special and magical day!!

Ruth


----------



## Mummytoone

Hey, yes, I too have been wondering this morning how things are going  

Cant wait to read the news

Love Lou xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi ya

im waiting to hear our news too!

i have loved reading your story and i think your sister is a fantastic person for what she is doing/has done

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Jo

Bet you are all watching every movement your baby is making by now  

Can't wait to hear your story of today, bet it was magical  

Love to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## larkles

Come on Girls, give me a hand updating Lisa's Bubbles-hand is getting tired  

Lisa hun, for you and Peanut & sister     

Larkles
xx


----------



## *Bev*

So exciting, can't wait to read your news....

Bev xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lisa,
Whoooooa can't imagine how ur feeling ! can't wait to hear all about it hun.
Lots of Love
Sam
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Lisa i hope today was as magical as u imagined 
i bet u r all on cloud 9 
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Freckles

Can't wait to hear the news!!!


----------



## jan welshy

What news do we have??
L
WelshyXXXX


----------



## sk

Really looking forward to hearing your news, I have followed your story and am delighted for you all
love 
karen x x x x


----------



## Suzie

used magic powers to boost her bubbles 

hope you have had a magical day lisa

xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Every time someone posts on here I jump in case it's "the announcement" !!! lol

T xx


----------



## Becki

i need news im bursting woth excitment here!

just blew you a 100 bubbles hun!

so happy for you! 

Love becki x


----------



## Steph_2001

Cant' wait to find out - the suspenders is killing me!!! he he  I think this must be the most watched thread on the site at the moment!!! he he

xxx


----------



## Guest

sat watching aswell!!  I have never posted on this thread before but have been so touched by your journey!

hope you are enjoying every second

love to you , your family and your new bundle of joy

love


Donna x


----------



## Suzie

ooohhh i am doing the same as the others it looks like 

xx


----------



## crownmum

Just checking!

Hoping it's all gone well.

Jayne


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh Jayne !!!

I thought that was the announcement then 

T xx


----------



## Steph_2001

It's not just us, on FF, waiting - I've been telling my DH, mum, friends all about what an amazing thing is happening & they all want to know the outcome as well!!!! he he


----------



## Jo

I can't stand the waiting  .
We go away on Thursday, I need to know what precious baby you have Lisa  

We are all so excited for you  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## sopical

i think we all keep checking!!!  i guess Lisa is finding it difficult to put peanut down (even for a moment). I know how she feels, i don t think i put my daughter down for the first 72 hours! . 
Sopical X


----------



## *Bev*

... just checking.....


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

im checking in too!!!

not good at waiting!

xxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

I checked cause I seen MJ had posted 

T xx


----------



## Neeta

Just checking too.......


----------



## Becki

ah guess what im checking too before i off to bed.... 
Maybe 2morrow ladies. 
becki x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

oh lisa! u have us all going nuts to find out the news of peanuts arrival!!!

sorry tashja for making u look but im sure u will look again now   (i  have been everytime i see the thread being bumped up so to speak)

xxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

I looked again.

Been playing on-line games so when I checked and seen loads of posts . . . *sigh*

Come on Lisa !!!

T xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Sopical - I know what you mean - one of my friends ended up posting Tobe's birth for me!! he he  I don't think I managed to get on the site for a few days!  It's amazing how time flies when you are looking at your little baby.

xx


----------



## *looby*

Another one just checking in   

Lisa - Hope you are enjoying every moment 
- But please hurry up and post    

xxx


----------



## Suzie

awwww Still waiting 

xx

bet that made you all look


----------



## Steph_2001

he he he he


----------



## raffles

Oh I can't believe there is no news yet, I finish today (part-timer!) and don't have t'internet at home, gonna have to hot foot it to a cafe over the weekend to find out the news.

Bet you are all on thinking this is the news

Sorry!

Raffles


----------



## Becki

no the news sorry 

checking in again 

Becki xxx

p.s isn't it funny that you do nt no these people walking in the streets but you share there inner secrets and passions!


----------



## *Bev*

Ooooh Lisa, I hope your enjoying your precious bundle.... I bet you have no idea what you are doing to us all.... 

Bev xx


----------



## Luc

ooh i really thought there was some news then!!


----------



## Neeta

Just checking............................


----------



## **Tashja**

NEETA !!!!!

GRRRRRRR ........

 

PMPL at the next person who checks cause there are posts !!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

**Tashja** said:


> NEETA !!!!!
> 
> GRRRRRRR ........
> 
> 
> 
> PMPL at the next person who checks cause there are posts !!!


 that would be me!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Jo

Oh no, still no news !!!!!!

I am going to miss this fab news aren't I .

I am sure you are all absolutely overwhelmed with your new bundle of joy, and I send lots of love to you all.

I will post an arrival post when i get back  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lisa,
we are all pshcyo waiting for news, can't blame you for being overhwelmed tho!
Love
Sam
x


----------



## Jennifer

OMG The suspense !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love this thread


----------



## *Bev*

Jennifer   I really thought there was news then!!!


----------



## Suzie

Me too !   

x


----------



## Jaq

Hi Lisa
Hope all has gone well and you are adjusting to having such a special little person in your lives. Our Timothy is 6 weeks old now and I am only just getting some time to look on the computer again, let alone post things (though I do blame Xmas for some of the delay). So take your time and enjoy all those special tiny baby moments.
Love Jaq


----------



## Lou F ❁

still no news it will be a lond hike from cloud 9 for her tho i guess !!!


----------



## jan welshy

OMG, still no news. My heart can't stand this anymore, it misses a beat each time I pop in here, even though I don't always post.

L
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## Steph_2001

Still no news?!  Bet this made you look!! he he


----------



## lisabelle

I have pleasure in announcing the safe arrival of my beautiful daughter.  Born on Monday 15th January at 11:00am, weighing it at 6lbs 110z. She is gorgeous.  My sister is fab and we got discharged yesterday afternoon, and I didn't have chance to post last night sorry.

We have called her EVIE ISABELLA MAINWARING

I will post early next week with all the info.

I am so happy I am crying typing this!!

Love to all

Lisa x


----------



## Steph_2001

OMG OMG OMG OMG

Congratulations to you & DH on the birth of your amazing daughter!!!!!  

Beautiful name by the way!!!

Lots of love

Steph, Rob & Tobe

xxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

FANTASTIC news, just fab

L xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

fantastic news Lisa

Welcome to the world EVIE ISABELLA MAINWARING 

massive hugs all round and well done to your super sister!

xxxx


----------



## Suzie

FANTASTIC NEWS!
           

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF EVIE

WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ONE  ​
Give your sister a massive hug!

Enjoy every precious second

love
suzie xx


          ​


----------



## safarigirl

wonderful news..... welcome evie welcome ......

pics please ....

Big hugs to your sister and to a special mummy


----------



## sk

Congratulations, am thrilled for you all
karen


----------



## **Tashja**

Excellent news !!!

Welcome to the world Evie - you have a very special family to look after you !!!

Lisa - I am so happy for you. 

T xx


----------



## larkles

Beautiful name-enjoy   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jayne

Many   on the safe arrival of your precious daughter   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Neeta

*A huge congratulations to you and DH on the birth of your daughter, Evie.

Well done to your very special sister.

Enjoy Mummy!!!

Love Neeta and Ethan*​
             ​


----------



## sopical

Hi Lisa. How fantastic for you all. As you can read, we were all anxiously awaiting your news, thank you for letting us know! I bet she is beautiful, i can t wait to see a picture of her.

*CONGRATULATIONS​*
Sopical X


----------



## Mel

*Congratulations on the birth of your daughter*​
I have watched this thread since you started it and it has been such an emotional journey and beautiful.

Such an inspiration to everyone on here 

All our best wishes

Mel and Tony
x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Congratulations Lisa - Absolutely delighted for you!
Welcome to the world little Evie.
 

Deb


----------



## *Bev*

*I'm sooo pleased for you all, Congratulations on becoming a mummy, enjoy and big hugs to your wonderful and very special sister....

Welcome to the world Evie

Bev xx*​


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

I've been checking for news all week!

Many, many congratulations on the birth of Evie Isabella!

It was been so good to read all your updates, you have given people an insight into how surrogacy can and does work.

Enjoy your wonderful daughter and also not forgetting your sister who has made your dream come true.

Jayne


----------



## Freckles

Congratulations -lovely names!


----------



## sunfish

Congratulations Lisa

Such wonderful news, welcome to Evie too 

love

Camilla & Isabelle


----------



## Jaq

CONGRATULATIONS!!!    

Welcome little Evie 
Well done and hugs to your sister, she is a star!
And Lisa, what can I say, ENJOY!

Love Jaq


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Lisa

welcome Evie!

She has a wonderful family

Huge hugs to your very special sister

Love Emxx​


----------



## raffles

Fantastic News, Congratulations to you all!

Raffles


----------



## Gibby

Congratulations and enjoy your little bundle!!!

I am so happy for you, your DH and Evie.

Your sister is such a wonderful person also.

Love Gibby


----------



## jan welshy

Congratulations.

Welcome to the world Evie.
Love
Welshy and DH


----------



## lisabelle

Hi ladies

I just read the last few pages of posts from you all...so sorry I couldn't inform you sooner but we stayed in hospital longer than we thought.  My emotions have been running wild the last week or so as you can all imagine. Just popped on, whilst Evie is laying out in her cot sucking on her dummy that practically covers her face!  She is one week old today and she already has a personality.  Evie's birth was amazing. Here's what happened .................

We all arrived at the hospital at 8.00.  When I say all......
Car 1)    My sister, hubby and two children
Car 2)    Me, DH and Mum
Car 3)    DH's Mum and sister

Me, Dh and sis checked in to the labour ward and everyone else waited in the visitors room.  We met with the midwife and she told me that they were getting scrubs for me and my DH could wait outside the theatre because only one person was allowed in.  Our consultant came into the room and he then said that they were allowing DH to be present at the birth.  I have never seen colour drain out of someone's cheeks so quickly!  We both got our scrubs on and my sister (who by the way was ultra calm) got her gown on.  The three of us walked in to theatre and I burst out crying.  One of the midwives came over to me and said how excited she was for me and I started crying.  I held my sisters hand whilst she had the spinal block whilst crying.  My consultant walked into theatre and I started crying.  And they told me and DH to stand up when baby was being born and guess what........ I started crying!!!!  DH shouted "it's a girl" and all the staff at the birth were really choked.  I went out to the inform everyone in the waiting room that we had a little girl and they all started crying.  About half an hour after baby was born they took me onto the ward for skin-to-skin contact.  I had a black vest top on and they pulled the front of it and dropped Evie into it.  What a moment!!  My beautiful brave sister came back on the ward and I stayed the night on the labour ward before we went down to the maternity ward where they had allocated a double room.  My sister had a rough nite the first nite, she had the shakes and sickness but she was fine the following day.  
On the maternity ward we were treated so well.  Our room was very private and I thoroughly enjoyed the quality time spent with my sister and Evie. I have such admiration for my sister, and me and DH are trying to think of some sort of a surprise for her, but what can we buy her that will convey our gratitude??

My daughter is the most scrummiest thing ever.  When I sort out some pictures I will put some on here.  I did have a panic a few days before the birth that the baby would not bond with me because I did not carry her.  But as soon as she was put in my arms, it was then I became her Mum, and the bond was instant and it was the loveliest feeling in the world.  I sing to her every night and throughout the day I just stare at her lying in her cot. The visitors are starting tomorrow night and I cannot wait to show her off.

Our surrogacy journey has been truly amazing, and I would recommend it to anyone.  I cannot wait to hear all your stories, and I will be here for you all to offer any advice.

I will post again soon, hopefully with some pictures.

I cannot believe that Peanut is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to all

Lisa x


----------



## *looby*

What a Beautiful post and what lovely memories you have

I Must admit to a tear or two whilst reading your post   

So so pleased for you all

Love looby xxx


----------



## janeo1

Hi Lisa

I have been following your story and have been eagerly awaiting news of your baby. Massive congratulations to you, your DH and Sister on the safe arrival of Evie.     
Thank you for sharing the story of her birth with us all, it was lovely.

Enjoy your beautiful baby

Jane x


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

What a beautiful birth story!

Thank you for sharing it with us.

Jayne.


----------



## Suzie

Oh lisa that sounds like it was an amazing day 

So so happy for you! Enjoy every minute with your much loved daughter

Fab 

xx


----------



## Becki

i cannot put into wirds how i feel about your post! 

Im crying as i feel im on the same journey with you! 

I am so pleased for you and your family! you are all great people! 

CONGRATULATIONS 

becki xxx

P.s why dont you send your sister nd her hubby?? for a nice romantic break together once she has healed maybe a spa break??


----------



## raffles

Hi Lisa

What a fantastic day, I am sure you are all over the moon! Enjoy showing peanut off to all the visitors, and congratulations again

Raffles


----------



## *Bev*

I'm sat here absolutely  , your journey has been so amazing and you and your sister are such an inspiration to others, congratulations enjoy every minute.

Bev xx


----------



## cindyp

Congratulations Lisa, what a lovely story.  May you enjoy a long happy life with your new daughter.

Cindy


----------



## GemmaB

Wow, what a story! Oh you make me cry when I read ur posts. I cant believe that one day we may be in your position when mum carries and gives birth to our baby x

Congratulations sweetheart, Im just speechless!!!

Welcome to your beautiful daughter x

Congrats to you and hubby. Your sister is amazing and so are you!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love Gemma xxxxx


----------



## REC

Am choked with emotion at reading your story..

How lovely.

I once offered to have a baby for my sister as she'd lost so many.  I would have been so proud to do it as I'm sure your sister is so proud to have done this for you.  I think Elaines idea of words is perfect..

Lots of love to you & your family

Roz
xxx


----------



## Freckles

That's a lovely birth story - the bit about you bonding resonated with me as I've had the same thoughts but you've reduced my anxiety - thank you !!


----------



## tobysmummy

OHHHHH I'm so excited for you all.  How wonderful.

Congratulations Mummy.

Love Clare x


----------



## lisabelle

I have managed to put on a picture of Evie. Sleeping like a ickle angel.  I will put some more on in the week.

Hope you are all ok

Lots of love

Lisa x


----------



## Suzie

awww Lisa she is adorable !

Hope you are enjoying every second 

xx


----------



## **Tashja**

OMG !!!!

She is a little angel !!!

How adorable !!!

How are you finding being a mummy and daddy ??

T xx


----------



## raffles

Oh she is gorgeous!, I am sure you are thoroughly enjoying yourselves!

Raffles


----------



## Steph_2001

OMG - your little bundle of joy is absolutely gorgeous!!!!  You must be so proud!  Hope you are enjoying motherhood - scary ain't it?? he he

xxx


----------



## HelenJ66

Hiya
Ahh! That is so lovely! I had cervical cancer 5 years ago and had to have radiotherapy and chemotherapy - I tried IVF but it didn't work unfortunately - we met our surrogate through cots nearly 4 years ago now - we share the same date of birth! We had Lucy nearly 2 years ago and have unfortunately just had a miscarriage with number 2 at 7 weeks! We are def trying again in a few weeks!
Good luck with everything it is so magical especially when you are so close to your surrogate!
Love
Helen


----------



## carole

Dear Lisa

Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful daughter. Your sister is an amazing person. What a fantastic story.

Love from Carole
xxx


----------



## Jo

Lisa
I am so pleased for you  

I will post more when we get back but

Congratulations to you all from New Zealand !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## tobysmummy

What a little beauty she is.

So pleased for you all x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lisa,
That is a wonderful photo of Evie, I am just so touched by your story, it give me such hope... just know you're pinching yourself each day and a have a big smile on your face, your wonderful sister !
Lots of Love
Sam & Adrian
xx


----------



## janeo1

Lisa

Evie is such a beauty ...you must be over the moon


----------



## sopical

Could she be any cuter? You must be over the moon and back again. Evie is one lucky little girl to be born to a family with sooooooo much love. Congratulations to you all.

Child agaist the odds she certainly is. Have a lovley life and thank you for sharing your story. Like i said before, i think you should get your story published, its so wonerful. 

Sopical X


----------



## Martha Moo

Lisa

Evie is so beautiful

Enjoy every moment

You are one very special family

Lots of love

Emxx


----------



## lisabelle

Just popping on to let you all know that our story is in The Sunday People tomorrow.  What a week we have had with interviews and photographers!!  Evie behaved so well during her photoshoot! Ha! Our story has touched so many people and we want to make women in similar positions to what I was in to know that there is hope, and surrogacy could be an option for them.  Every woman deserves the opportunity to become a Mum, but unfortunately the "normal" way isn't always possible for some.  I would recommend surrogacy to any woman. I hope you all enjoy reading our story.  Evie is besides me at the moment kicking her legs and gurgling.  I am still crying when I look at her for too long!! 

I will pop on again soon

love

lisa xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

oh lisa

thats a fab story- had to go to the shop and buy the paper when i saw your post- your sister is amazing- you have such a lovely bond

enjoy your yummy daughter

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## *looby*

Ohh 

I didnt check this again until today     

Does anyone still have the paper - could you photocopy and send it to me
Pretty Please  

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Looby

have pmed you hun

xxx


----------



## Suzie

just read the article on the website ! fantastic 

glad it is going really well for you Lisa 

x


----------



## Hugs

Hello,

Does anyone have the link they could send me so i can read it as well.

Hugs
xx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

What a lovely story! 

Thank you to Elaine for finding the link. I looked on Sunday but could not find it.


----------



## Jaq

I've just read it too - wonderful!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Great article
Just noticed you are on the BBC News website as well. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_west/6335263.stm

What a gorgeous little bundle you have 

Deb

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Lisa,
Was so lovely to read the article about you and your amazing sister, you have given me so much hope, thanks for all the support you have given me hun.
Lots of Love
Sam
xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

awwwwwww i just read it on the BBC site and it gave me goose bumps again- i had aleready read it the people on sun , its a fab story

hugs

xxx


----------



## Laine

Congratualtions Lisa...wonderful story xx


----------



## Jo

To mummy Lisa 

I have only just got round to reading your news reports , (because of hols)  how bloody wonderful, you deserve Evie so very much, your sister is one of the best, enjoy every minute, and thank you so much for giving me so much hope that this can happen, you have made me go all goosebumpy  

Please give Evie and your sis a huge hug from me 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Young D

OOh

I've been offlline since december due to house move just got back up and running and logged on to find your wonderful news.

Yipeeee

Oh    I've been crying since page 7 I think... God just so so happy for you

Donna xx


----------



## lisabelle

Well hello ladies  

I feel awful that I haven't posted for a while.  I haven't forgotten about you all.  You all supported me through my surrogacy journey so I feel that I have to keep in touch.  Evie is beautiful.  She is the perfect baby (so far!)  The weeks are flying by.  She is 10 weeks old now.  If I stare at her for too long I start crying, think I am gonna be like this for a while.  My DH is an amazing Dad, we were really happy as a couple, but are over the moon being a family.  We had over 200 baby cards sent to us when she was born, and the clothes that she has had is unbelievable.  I love taking her out in the pram and as soon as someone stops us to look at her, I immediately tell them the story.  I am so proud of how she got here!  My sister is fab.  She comes down for regular cuddles and loves being an Aunty.  She is ok emotionally thank goodness.  The last thing that we wanted to do was mess with her head, but before the surrogacy started we had counselling, and she was fine from the very start.  She hasn't handed over her baby, she said she just cooked Evie for nine months!  When I get chance I will put some new photo's on.  She has changed so much.

My oncologist is very pleased with me. I have my next appt in may, then it's a year since my hysterectomy! can't believe it!

I hope you are all well and I hope that this year brings you what you all want.

I am living proof that dreams DO come true.

Love to all 

Lisa xx


----------



## *Bev*

I'm so pleased that everything is going well for you, everytime you post I seem to end up  .  The looking at them and crying goes on for a considerable amount of time, i'm still at it 6 months later 

The picture is lovely and your sister.... well what can be said, she is just simply a wonderful wonderful person.

Bev xx


----------



## Suzie

Lisa 

Was wondering how you were getting on 

Good to hear from you  So glad things are going well and she really is adorable 

Love reading your news

xxx


----------



## Jo

Fantastic to hear from you  

Can't wait to see some more piccies 
Glad everything is going so well and your sis is well.

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lisa

Good to hear how you are doing. It's such a special time, enjoy every moment!


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Lisa,
so lovely to have a post from you tho don't expect you have much time now with lil Evie, family life sounds as amazing as I expected it to be, your 'story' really is proof that dreams do come true. So glad to hear your oncology consultant is pleased with you, mine is too it is now 1 yr 5 months since my hyst I can't beleive how the time has flown either my next appt is in July.  I don't like going back but am pleased they are keeping an eye on us two that have shared the same experience with the same cancer... I hope to share the same surrogacy dream come true with you too one day...Njoy every minute  with ur daughter, you deserve it so much hun and thanks for your continued support.
Love
Sam
xx


----------



## janeo1

Lovely to see your post Lisa, glad to hear that life with Evie is so great.  Always puts a smile on my face when I read about Evie and your brilliant sister.  Dreams can come true!!

Enjoy every minute , and lots more pics of your daughter please. 

Love Jane x


----------



## lisabelle

Well hello my lovelies!!

Just wanted to pop on to let you know how Evie, DH and I are doing.  

Evie is the most adorable baby.  She wakes up smiling and goes to sleep smiling.  She is so content.  She looks alot like me (poor bugger  ) and is really happy.  

Evie Loves:-
Bathtime
Going out in the car
Being in her pram
Lying on her playmat
Going in her swing
Pulling hair

Evie Hates:-
Injections  
The taste of banana  

I have started weaning her and I have taken loads of photos of her with food on her face!
Me and DH are photo mad!!

We had a repoting officer to the house today to interview us regarding the parental order.  The officer (a woman) was very touched by the story and started crying!  She had never been involved in a surrogacy arrangement before and she kept of thanking me and DH for our happy story as she said she is normally involved with taking children away from parents.  Oh god, how awful!  She said everything is very straight forward and we will have a letter in the post with the date for our final court hearing.  Evie will then be legally ours and we will have a new birth certificate with me and DH named as the parents..........so excited  

DH is a wonderful Dad.  I have officially become the second woman in his life   Evie gives him a huge smile when he comes in from work coz she knows she is gonna have another person to play with.

My sister is fab.  She looks great and has thoroughly enjoyed the six months off work.  Me and Evie have loved having her around and we are going to miss her like mad when she goes back to work in a fortnight  

My mum has been so wonderful, and Evie simply adores her.  My mum lives four doors away from me so she has been such a help to me with Evie.  She is going to have Evie when I go back to work....can't think about that at the mo!

I had a letter last week about my embryos.  The letter asked if I wanted to keep the embryos in storage or did I want to let them perish.  We got to pay £250 for storage for the year so me and DH have decided to pay it, as although I probably wont be using them, I am not ready to let them go.  It's too soon for us.  

Well I think I have posted enough for now.

Will be good to hear from you all.

Lots of love

Lisa xx

P.S.  My goodness I can still babble.........lol


----------



## larkles

Aww Lisa  

So lovely to hear an update on your beautiful bundle, keep taking the photos hun-enjoy

I would do the same if we had had that letter re the embryo's 

Lots of love

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jo

Thanks for updating us Lisa, you little bundle sounds just the best  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## janeo1

Lisa

Your Evie sounds wonderful. So happy to hear all about her and how you are enjoying motherhood.  Truely heartwarming.  

Enjoy
Jane x


----------



## Siobhan1

I think I must have just used up a whole box of tissues reading through these 18 pages!   

I am so glad I came across this post.

Lisa, 
Your story is truly the most wonderful I have ever read & I am so happy for you & Chris now you have your beautiful daughter Evie, she is absolutely gorgeous.

How lucky you are to have such a fab sister.

Congratulations to you all.

xxx


----------



## lisabelle

I don't know how i did it but I have managed to put a new photo of Evie on my profile.  Just thought you may want to have a look at her.  She is still such a good baby but my goodness the time is flying by.  I am going back to work next week  

Jo/Kim/anyone...........how do i get photo's in the gallery  I am not good with technology!!!!

Love to all

Lisa x


----------



## Jo

Lisa
Thankyou so much for putting the new photo up, Evie is beautiful , a true credit to you  .
You need to go to the gallery, click on upload file, your photo mustn't be any bigger then 450 pixels, if they are they will need to be resized , and then just follow instructions from there , if you need any help just let me know  

Take care.
Love and hugs Jo 
(special ones for Evie) 
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Lisa

Evie is so pretty- how auickly time has gone

Hugs

xxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Well hello my lovely friends.  Popped on to let you know how things are going.  Evie is now eight months old.  I could put custard all over her and just eat her....she is truly scrumptious. Her personality is shining through.  She says......dada....waves and says ta ta.....puts her hands in the air and says hooray. She crawls backwards and flies around the room in her walker.  I think I need speed bumps in the living room    She is so happy and mischievous I cannot believe how quick the time has gone.  I am back in work    but I pop home every lunch time to see her.  I am working three days a week at the moment......and i hate it   
But I am no different to any mother, I got to go back to work to pay the bills!

I still have teary moments and cannot believe how blessed we are with her. I don't want her to get any older but every day she does something new and she is getting funnier all the time.  Her two bottom teeth are so cute and she has the brightest eyes I have ever seen.  Me and hubby are still constantly taking photos.  When she first came out of hospital we would lie her in her crib and when she made the slightest move we would take a photo.  We arn't as bad as that now.........well maybe   

We are still making people cry. The three of us went out for a meal tonight and the waitresses stopped serving and just gathered around the pram.  Evie is such a smiley baby...she attracts so much attention.  I told them all the story about how we had Evie and they started crying! They said would I please take her back there soon and one of the waitresses said that she was even thinking about stealing something of Evie's so we would go back to collect it! 

Our story is going to be in Prima Baby magazine soon....either October or November.  I will post when I know which issue it will be in.  

Take care all

Lots of love 

Lisa x


Evie asked me to put this on.......


----------



## **Tashja**

Awww she is adorable and it is lovely to hear you sound so, so happy.

Just one thing though - PLEASE, PLEASE share some of these thousands of photos you have been taking   

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Lisa,
Just wanted to say thanks so much for all your support.
xx xx xx


----------



## Jo

​
*Wishing Evie
A Very 
Happy 2nd Birthday !!!

Have a wonderful day all of you, where has the time gone !!!

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x *​


----------



## poppins

Such a lovely story, it made me cry reading this. x


----------



## lots 1

Read this and wish you and all your family good health and continuing happiness.

Has made me think that if ivf fails then this can be a feasable option.

Take care.Laura.xx


----------



## jayb

Hi Lisa

Happy birthday Evie can't believe she is two. Hope you had a lovely day.

Still trying with my DS we will get there and it will be so worth the wait.

Lots of love 

Jaybxxx


----------



## Guest

OMG 2 yrs old...where has that time gone!!!!!!

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you xxxxx

love

Donna x


----------



## lisabelle

Aww thank you ladies for you happy birthday wishes for Evie.  She had a wonderful day. I woke her up by lighting the candles on her cake and singing Happy Birthday to her in her bedroom. Everyday for the past two years I have felt the luckiest person in the world. I still get a lump in my throat when it's just me and her together playing. She is such a happy little girl, and deep down I really think she knows she's special. Evie is so loving and affectionate. When chatting to my sister on the phone I often  say "THANK YOU SIS" and she says you don't need to thank me, I have made myself an aunty! I had the most incredible surrogacy journey, and I want every woman to know that it is a strange feeling not carrying your baby, but you arn't a MUM until the baby is born, and having such a close bond with your surrogate you get to experience the pregnancy with her.  

We had a magical Christmas. We bought Evie a pop up Sweet Shop, with a till and shopping trolley. And a thousand other things!!!!Christmas morning was hysterical with Evie getting in the shop through the window and throwing her fruit and veg out of the door. We have captured it all on the camcorder. When I was playing shop with her today the only thing that she would sell me was a £32 orange!!!!!! This time next year she will be a millionaire  

Whatever stage you are at with your journey I wish you all the very best of luck. Feel free to email anytime with any questions. I will support you all the way to your happy ever after.

Evie is having her party tomorrow at our local leisure centre. She is having a bouncy castle party for her friends. She is gonna have a brilliant time.

I find it hard to describe how much I love Evie. I suppose I am addicted to her. I cannot remember what life was like without her now. When hubby says to me "what did we used to do with ourselves before Evie came along" , I say to him I think I was waiting for a miracle to happen. And it did! 

Well I am just going to finish off her party bags. We had a huge Dora The Explorer Cake made for her and she chose Peppa Pig Party Bags. 
  
Thanks again for your messages.

Love to all


Lisa x x x x


----------



## carole

What a fantastic post  Lisa


----------



## larkles

Hi Lisa

Just wanted to pop in to say it was lovely reading about Evies 2nd birthday-love the pop up sweet shop story   you've definatley got a millionaire in the waiting   I hope she had a lovely time with the bouncy castle, you're going to have so many lovely videos   

So glad you got your miracle

Larkles
xx


----------



## CarolynB

Hi Lisa

I have read every single page of your story and only now summond up the courage to say what an inspiration it has been to me over the last year.

There are not too many people in similar situations and your story and that of little Evie has been both helpful, reassuring and incredibly moving.

Thanks so much for sharing.
Carolyn x


----------

